# Words you can't spell and/or pronounce right?



## Hermione Granger (Feb 20, 2016)

I cannot say "revelation" properly without always saying "relevation" first 
I always spell "separate" as "seperete" before auto correct fixes it and I sometimes say "thrash" instead of "trash"

What about you all?


----------



## Zane (Feb 20, 2016)

i spell the word "occasionally" right like once out of every five times (got it first try this time holla)


----------



## Mariah (Feb 20, 2016)

I have a lot of trouble with French and Italian words.


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 20, 2016)

yeah... sure... my french aint so bien...


----------



## seliph (Feb 20, 2016)

I tend to spell "recommended" wrong on the first try though to some miracle I didn't just then. I probably pronounce most words wrong though.



Zane said:


> i spell the word "occasionally" right like once out of every five times (got it first try this time holla)



So you occasionally get it right?


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Feb 20, 2016)

Analogous... I know how to pronounce it in my head, but whenever I'm teaching it to my students, I'm always pronouncing it wrong for some reason.

Labyrinth is another, I say "labraninth" consistently. Made watching the film with my boyfriend a bit difficult, haha


----------



## piske (Feb 20, 2016)

I never spell necessary correctly. I always think there are two cs. Otherwise I think I'm a pretty good speller. Also, I feel like I pronounce the word question strangely ;u;


----------



## Javocado (Feb 20, 2016)

The word "colosseum/coliseum" pisses me off


----------



## wassop (Feb 20, 2016)

i usually say massachusetts wrong the first time


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 20, 2016)

wassop said:


> i usually say massachusetts wrong the first time



that's understandable- massachusetts is wrong in general!  ha ha!  ahem.


----------



## kayleee (Feb 20, 2016)

Okay honestly I can never spell restaurant correctly I always want to spell it resteraunt


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 20, 2016)

kayleee said:


> Okay honestly I can never spell restaurant correctly I always want to spell it resteraunt



ah yes- i always have to re-type it, it comes out restruant


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 20, 2016)

I can spell Wednesday, but not without saying "wed-ness-day" in my head. Why is it spelled like that?


----------



## gazea9r (Feb 20, 2016)

Being born and raised in America, you are darn right I can't say some words and spell them correctly.

I have a hard time with sh, th, wh, ch, w, and r's. For example, walrus. Simple enough right? NO. I always pronounce it as "wah-russ". Separate is also one of my downfalls. I have many words that I always stumble to pronounce and spell incorrectly.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dae Min said:


> I can spell Wednesday, but not without saying "wed-ness-day" in my head. Why is it spelled like that?



Perhaps there were many weddings held on that day.


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 20, 2016)

"wah-russ"

ya live in Bawston or somethin?


----------



## gazea9r (Feb 21, 2016)

King Dad said:


> "wah-russ"
> 
> ya live in Bawston or somethin?



California lol.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 21, 2016)

Basically every word with double consonants.


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 21, 2016)

I was in the 5th grade spelling bee
but I was the first person to get out cause i couldn't spell "scissors"

I thought it was spelt scizzors


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 21, 2016)

i cant spell resturant either lmao


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 21, 2016)

Necesscesscesscesscesscessary
But seriously english is my first language, yet i still seem to find new words to mispell daily (つД`)ノ


----------



## Alex518 (Feb 21, 2016)

i used to spell necessary wrong until i saw this thing on twitter (or tumblr? idk anymore) that helped me lol. it goes: a shirt has one *c*ollar and two *s*leeves so like... theres one c and two s's


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 21, 2016)

Every "ie"/"ei" word. Like I can't even I like know how to spell them but I always don't trust myself to ? I also always spell definit*e*ly wrong. THE E JUST IS MY ENEMY OK?!? I also have just general dyslexia so I mean d's and b's and p's and q's are always really hard when I am writing physically. Typing it doesn't happen as much.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 21, 2016)

I really struggle with saying amethyst for some reason....think it's the th and y sound together.
Another word that is almost always pronounced wrong around here is specific, it's get said Pacific and it drives me mad.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Feb 21, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> i cant spell resturant either lmao



I think it trips up everyone. I usually Google it to be sure I have it spelled right. LOL

I don't have trouble pronouncing any English words.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 21, 2016)

I usually can't spell city names. I can't spell the word superfluous. I always spell it as superflous.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Every "ie"/"ei" word. Like I can't even I like know how to spell them but I always don't trust myself to ? I also always spell definit*e*ly wrong. THE E JUST IS MY ENEMY OK?!? I also have just general dyslexia so I mean d's and b's and p's and q's are always really hard when I am writing physically. Typing it doesn't happen as much.



I'm easy with this because a lot of German words have either in them. But yeah @Alex518 those kinda long words with double letters and stuff yea lol :/


----------



## CluelessMayor (Feb 21, 2016)

I can't spell necessary (googled it!), and I've spelled it wrong sooo many times auto correct has given up on me


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 21, 2016)

wassop said:


> i usually say massachusetts wrong the first time



Illinois I always pronounce with an s because I am dumb.


----------



## cornimer (Feb 21, 2016)

I always have to think really hard about how to spell "magazine", and it's only recently that I've started getting it right at all. XD


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2016)

Also words like aesthetics I just can't spell naturally which is fun bc I use it 24*7 with film stuff lol :/ I can less pronounce it though, like any ae that pronounce like ee/i I can't just say because we don't really have that sound (also I always pronounce it like a swedish/danish way and then it's a completely different letter lol).


----------



## Romaki (Feb 21, 2016)

With spelling I usually devide the words in parts, that helps me personally. Ne-cess-ary, re-stau-rant or whatever popular misspelled words.
However, everytime in english class, I want to pronounce anxiety as angs(es)ty, like it's just a reflex at this point.


----------



## Cory (Feb 21, 2016)

Specific, explanation, and solute I can't pronounce right.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 21, 2016)

I can spell restaurant right once in a blue moon 
(wow i got that right on my first try im so proud of myself)


----------



## Piezahummy (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm gonna get it wrong , but it's an actor name lo ... Arnold "Swanzvagar" . I swear i can't spell it right lol .


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 21, 2016)

i just realized recently that ive been pronouncing avocado wrong. ive always pronounced it as avacado instead of avocado lol


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 21, 2016)

I can't for the life of me pronounce variety. I always pronounce it vi-arity for some reason.. it always screws me over, ever since I was young.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Feb 21, 2016)

Cory said:


> Specific, explanation, and solute I can't pronounce right.



I don't think I can pronounce solute right. I thought it was "so-loot" but google disagrees

I also have issues with words that have "ch" in them. I always pronounce "orchid" as "or-shid" and used to say "or-shes-tra"
Also, the spelling of "merengue" (a dance/music genre) and "meringue" (a type of desert) always trips me up. They're too close in spelling.

Update: apparently I've been saying meringue wrong too. Another one to the list


----------



## Lumira (Feb 21, 2016)

it always takes me forever to spell "necessary" right


----------



## sej (Feb 21, 2016)

It always takes me such a long time to say 'mathematical' for some reason.


----------



## seliph (Feb 21, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Illinois I always pronounce with an s because I am dumb.



It's not pronounced with an S!?

I've been living a lie


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2016)

Lumira said:


> it always takes me forever to spell "necessary" right



this and the same with "ch" words that I don't know .. like "chemical" is "kemical" sure but some stuff I'm just.. yeah bruh english is not my 1st language.

Also I always used to pronounce "bullet" like "bahll-et" or lol but ya lotsa sounds we don't have here.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 21, 2016)

i mess up a lot of long and complicated english words.......,,


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2016)

Also I always pronounce "oe" like a Swedish "?" sound (unless it's Japanese like that author) cause it never strikes me it can be "ooh" lol. but yea aa/ae/oe aren't pronounced like the english counterparts, they are actually letters ?/?/? here so.


----------



## Vickie (Feb 22, 2016)

♥_ I always thought "mortgage" was "mortage" until recently.
I saw it on a signboard and thought that the signboard was wrong, lol... _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## rebornking (Feb 22, 2016)

Me i haveaa probleme with english word your langage is difficult sometimes


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2016)

Vickie said:


> ♥_ I always thought "mortgage" was "mortage" until recently.
> I saw it on a signboard and thought that the signboard was wrong, lol... _♥
> ~♚Vickie​



omg yes i always assume it's "age" rather than "g-age" lol :/

but yeah a lot of english sounds aren't in swedish anyways so.. and as for my example above, when I first saw Greg Poehler's name I always assumed he was like of idek nordic/german ancestry or something and pronounced the oe like ? lol xD


----------



## Kaioin (Feb 22, 2016)

Hexakosioihexekontahexaphobia.

Spelling it, was the issue for me. Pronouncing it is pretty easy once you look past the length, just hek-sah-koh-see-oh-ee-hek-suh-kon-tah-hek-sah-phobia. The spelling was a pain though.

Also yes that is a word I needed to know a few years back when studying psychology. It was one of many -phobia words I needed to know. If you couldn't guess by the three convenient "hex" words in there, it's the correct name of the irrational fear of the number 666!


----------



## Hermione Granger (Feb 22, 2016)

can anyone actually spell "acquaintances" right on their first try or am i just behind on the spelling?


----------



## jiny (Feb 22, 2016)

i can never spell schedule ever. when im writing an essay i always get it wrong it's like ??

i always spell it scheudle or schuedle


----------



## seliph (Feb 22, 2016)

Another one I can never get right on the first try is "associate"


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 22, 2016)

I always use to spell definitely wrong but now I can remember


----------



## acnl t (Feb 22, 2016)

I can never spell weird right. I always make it Wierd. 
other words i spell wrong are unnessicary (unnecessary), extirprate (extirpate) indesicive (indecisive) etc


----------



## Anine (Feb 22, 2016)

Avaliable (available) is tricky to me, I know how I'm supposed to do it, but I misspelled it for so long that my phone autocorrects it to the wrong version these days haha


----------



## mintellect (Feb 22, 2016)

I always pronounce Sean like "seen" instead of "Shawn."


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 22, 2016)

I have a hard time saying specific. It always comes out as pacific. -.-

- - - Post Merge - - -

And for the longest time when I would try to say crooked I was saying cricket.


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 23, 2016)

Sometimes I misspell "attach" (like attatch).
Also, I'm not sure how "phenolphthalein" is even pronounced, but we use it all the time in Chemistry. Ugh.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2016)

I always misspell receive as recieve lol but I think I've learned it by now lol XD


----------



## Azza (Feb 23, 2016)

Sometimes I accidentally pronounce spaghetti as pasketti. I had trouble spelling necessary for ages too until I saw the collar and sleeves thing.


----------



## Araie (Feb 23, 2016)

I usually have trouble saying "specific" as well. It always comes out as "pacific". (Also, I know this isn't exactly a _word,_ but I do also have trouble rolling r's.)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2016)

And I used to always have trouble with the ah/uh sounds when to use them and not, like adult, cult etc.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 23, 2016)

Also, I can rarely spell "acquaintance" right. I always need autocorrect to help me out there.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Feb 23, 2016)

i used to pronounce "archive" as "arc-shy-ve'


----------



## Katattacc (Feb 23, 2016)

I always seem to misspell the words restaurant, and definitely. idk why. I'm a pretty good speller. I think there may be other words. but those two popped into my head immediately.


----------



## toddishott (Feb 24, 2016)

I have a hard time saying a lot of words like library, ambulance, and expectancy and a lot of words that are "rw, rr or and most ex" words. I say library "liberry" ambulance "ambelance" and expectancy as "exspanktency" I cannot for the life of me say rear wheel drive without merging every single word together and it just sounds like a lot of r's. Ive had a few concussions so words are getting a little harder each times I say them. I can spell most words but with my concussions spelling and reading are a little more difficult.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Feb 24, 2016)

i tend to mix words that have the same sounds. at the moment i can only think of when i say "im gonna play splatoon" 
i say it as "im gonna splay splatoon" 

and i mix my words around a lot too
i.e. if i want to say "im gonna close the door now" i end up saying "im gonna door the close now" sometimes i change the first letter(s) of the subjects and stuff that i say "im gonna dose the cloor now"


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2016)

Not so much now but I always had shizz with the "th" sounds cause we don't really have that either in the modern language (other than some people still writing tea as "th?" rather than "te".. but i have a small mouth so a lot of things come out weir dlol


----------



## uwuzumakii (Feb 24, 2016)

Literally every single Pokemon name.


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 24, 2016)

For some reason, the word "commit" and the word "occur". I usually think to put two Ts with commit - "committ", and then I always think to put two Rs with occur - "occurr". I'm not sure. Just tends to happen when my brain freezes. x3


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 24, 2016)

Yesterday in my science class, I kept on spelling tectonics (as in plate tectonics) wrong. I kept on spelling it as "techtonic" .-.
Also, in the past I usually spelled the word tomorrow wrong, spelling it like "tommorrow" or something...I spelled tomorrow wrong in the past because I thought that tomorrow had 2 _m_'s in it, even though it was just 1 _m_. Even now I sometimes get confused on how to spell tomorrow whenever I write it...

Also, I used to say Cena (John Cena) wrong. Always thought it was pronounced "SEE-nuh" before one of my friends told me I was saying it wrong lol.


----------



## tae (Feb 24, 2016)

i always spell separate and relevant wrong 9 times out of 10. as far as words i can't pronounce well, they're mostly "R" words because when i was younger i had a really bad speech impediment and i still struggle with my r's sometimes. :/


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 24, 2016)

I always spell tomorrow like tommorow idk


----------



## teshima (Feb 24, 2016)

palette, i say it "puh-let" but people keep telling me it's "PAH-lit"

also i can never spell words with the double m and the double s (like "commission"). also chrysanthemum (i cant believe i spelled it right this time)


----------



## Karla (Feb 24, 2016)

It's ............ Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious 
even though the sound of it is something quite atrocious. If you say it loud enough you'll always sound precocious

Best word ever!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2016)

necessary.. i always have to spell check this lol idek why too bad habits


----------



## Hermione Granger (Feb 25, 2016)

I always thought "paradichlorobenzene" was pronounced "para-dee-kloro-ben-zen"


----------



## Locket (Feb 25, 2016)

My ie's

Believe?

Beleive?

Theif?

Thief? Same thing


----------



## Hermione Granger (Feb 25, 2016)

my whole life i believed "belarus" was pronounced "beh-lah-ris" 
apparently it's not


----------



## kelpy (Feb 25, 2016)

Hippopotomonstrosisquippedeliophobia 
hang on I added an extra e
Hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia
see, I can pronounce it fine. I don't slow down while saying it or anything, I say it like any other word.
Same with Missisippi UGH
Mississippi ?
yes
But I hate Mississippi for being so hard to spell. I can pronounce it perfect but spelling..? nope.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2016)

@pasta yes i always have to double check those long words why ;;

also demon/daemon i always thought it was dah-eh-mon not dee-mohn lol

also when i played gaia i was sure "aekea" was ah-eh-keh-ah no ee-kee-ah lol


----------



## NursePhantump (Feb 26, 2016)

Difference and that is the singular time I have spelled that right on the first go how the hell


----------



## Tao (Feb 26, 2016)

I always say Skeleton as Skelington. It's more of a habit I've always had than I actually not being able to pronounce it though. 


And ibuprofen. I don't even pronounce it one certain way, it changes whenever I say it. I add about 3 more b's to it though.


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 26, 2016)

i always spell restaurant as "restaraunt".


----------



## boujee (Feb 26, 2016)

I have a bit of a lisp. I can't say the words significant, significance, and significantly.


----------



## Bowie (Feb 26, 2016)

"Particularly".


----------



## GalacticGhost (Feb 26, 2016)

usually i'm pretty good with spelling stuff, though for some reason i can never remember how to spell 'restaurant'.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Feb 26, 2016)

Surprisingly enough, I don't find "restaurant" to be a hard word at all to spell. I can see why it is a trick word tho

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tao said:


> I always say Skeleton as Skelington. It's more of a habit I've always had than I actually not being able to pronounce it though.
> 
> 
> And ibuprofen. I don't even pronounce it one certain way, it changes whenever I say it. I add about 3 more b's to it though.



probably because of jack skellington the skeleton


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2016)

restaurant.. that's easy for me it's almost the same in swedish but with a g on the end instead of t and pronounced a bit different


----------



## rubyy (Feb 26, 2016)

i'm a good speller i won't lie, there are some words that do get me from time to time but overall my spelling is pretty good

sometimes i can't pronounce lashes properly, i have a slight lisp at the end of the 'las*hes*'


----------



## Meg-Mog (Feb 26, 2016)

There is a game at work that the girlies play with my words. I say these words either posh or something else.

No
Can't
Island,
Pew
Remember
Buttercups
Fox
Box
Socks.


----------



## Vickie (Feb 27, 2016)

♥_ My BF could never tell the difference between Pomeranian and Pomegranate XD
He told his friends that we are planning to get a Pomegranate as our pet and we are calling him Nugget, lol _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## Hermione Granger (Feb 28, 2016)

I can spell "Seychelles" but I can't say it right, even after I did a project involving it


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 28, 2016)

some pokemon names....


----------



## nami26 (Feb 28, 2016)

schedule, and i can't type "also" very well. it always comes out as "aslo" or "laso"


----------



## radioloves (Feb 28, 2016)

I usually get convenient wrong; I spell it convient. Deffinitely I used to spell it definnately and diarahaha DIHAREA? xD


----------



## AquaStrudel (Feb 29, 2016)

I can never remember how to spell exercise for the life of me. It's always "excersize", "exersize", or "excercise"


----------



## Sig (Feb 29, 2016)

intimidatingly
i cant pronounce it. i knew how to pronounce martyr the first time but not that stupid word


----------



## piichinu (Mar 1, 2016)

Really no words cuz if I mess up once I dont mess up again
I used to struggle with the word committed a few years ago tho

As for pronunciation I can't pronounce aesthetic


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2016)

marusu said:


> Really no words cuz if I mess up once I dont mess up again
> I used to struggle with the word committed a few years ago tho
> 
> As for pronunciation I can't pronounce aesthetic



i can less spell it haha


----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 2, 2016)

i cant spell hermione right 

i spell "hermoine"


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Mar 2, 2016)

i can not say " layering" for some reason. Also can't spell " surprise" right most of the time.


----------



## Limon (Mar 2, 2016)

I forget how to spell definitely. Since I pronounce it as definatley I spell it that way.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 2, 2016)

Any Spanish words that require rolling your tongue for it to be pronounced properly.

I can't roll my tongue. I've never been able to. My Spanish teachers in high school always marked me down on the conversation part of tests because of that. :/


----------



## TeilaVonSchnapps (Mar 2, 2016)

Colonel was always a pain for me!


----------



## Bloobloop (Mar 2, 2016)

Probably aggressive, I don't know why I mess that up so often. Or assessment


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Mar 3, 2016)

I have trouble pronouncing my 'th' sounds. The biggest example of that is I can't say the number 'three' properly and pronounce it as 'free'. I can do it if I really try, but I will passively say it when someone asks me, so I try and avoid the word.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 3, 2016)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I have trouble pronouncing my 'th' sounds. The biggest example of that is I can't say the number 'three' properly and pronounce it as 'free'. I can do it if I really try, but I will passively say it when someone asks me, so I try and avoid the word.



if i have "three" and "tree" in the same sentence, then i get tongue tied and have to pronounce each word separately and slowly to get them right and even then i start having issues with saying "three" properly 

also i can't spell separately right. i keep spelling it as sep_e_rately instead before being corrected


----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 4, 2016)

complementary and the fact that it can also be complimentary messes me up


----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 23, 2016)

i cant spell hazard right. i wrote "hazzard" all over my job orientation notes thinking it was proper spelling


----------



## Finnian (Mar 24, 2016)

Synonym. Can't pronounce it.
I also have pretty bad ADD and I start talking too fast and I commit spoonerisms a lot.
Most of the time I sound like a jumbled mess with incoherent thoughts word vomiting out of my mouth.

I'm also just a terrible speller. Anything unusual over like 5 letters I mess up.
Just spelled unusual like this too: unusal.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 24, 2016)

I can't say "choona" properly, it always comes out as "tuna."


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2016)

DJStarstryker said:


> Any Spanish words that require rolling your tongue for it to be pronounced properly.
> 
> I can't roll my tongue. I've never been able to. My Spanish teachers in high school always marked me down on the conversation part of tests because of that. :/



Jeebus. I usually don't have too much trouble with rolling sounds.. I've more trouble with the "th" sounds because I have a freaking tiny turt mouth so they either sound ****ed up or just more like "f".. that's for English but yea.

also when i was younget i always pronounced "bullet" as "bah-llet" or something lel i kept mixing those up


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 24, 2016)

earlier this week for lunch I had rrrrrropa vieeeeeeeee-jaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2016)

King Dad said:


> earlier this week for lunch I had rrrrrropa vieeeeeeeee-jaaaaaaa!!!



i cant im dying -cracks-

also i always pronounce the letter "v" as "f" because i took german classes for too long... :/


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 24, 2016)

Moko said:


> I've more trouble with the "th" sounds because I have a freaking tiny turt mouth so they either sound ****ed up or just more like "f".. that's for English but yea.



interesting; the "th" sound is usually how i can tell somebody is from Germany (it comes out more like a "z" or "s" in my experience with them).  My Swedish friend here doesnt mispronounce any sounds, but she talks super fast!  is that a thing in Sweden, are you guys fast talkers??


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2016)

King Dad said:


> interesting; the "th" sound is usually how i can tell somebody is from Germany (it comes out more like a "z" or "s" in my experience with them).  My Swedish friend here doesnt mispronounce any sounds, but she talks super fast!  is that a thing in Sweden, are you guys fast talkers??



Yeah I agree with that though, the accent/pronunciation is a bit special  Some people do and like swallow half the words but that differs from person to person also what kind of swedish accent you have as well.


----------



## Elov (Mar 27, 2016)

"Absolutely" I always spell it wrong for some reason. I spell it absouletly x.x

I used to have a problem spelling Australia as well, that is until I met someone from there online about five years ago when I was 14. He spent about half an hour trying to get me to spell it correctly from the top of my head without cheating. Now I spell it correctly every time. c:


----------



## DreamieMad (Mar 27, 2016)

I cant spell favorite without spell check correcting me first. Then again I use the word fave way too often.


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 27, 2016)

I used to pronounce 'Purchase' as 'Pur-Chaze'


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 27, 2016)

i always have troubles pronouncing explanatory. sometimes i have no troubles pronouncing it but most of the time i mess up when i wanna pronounce it.


----------



## LilyACNL (Mar 27, 2016)

Instead of saying salmon (sah-mon) I say salmon (sal-mon) I swear I'm not  an idiot it just comes out that way.


----------



## Shayden (Mar 27, 2016)

I can not for the life of me spell unforchunately unforthunately? Help!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Unforchunetly??


----------



## petaru (Mar 28, 2016)

Lots of words that I often read but never hear spoken... requiem is one I can think off the top of my head.


----------



## Dim (Mar 28, 2016)

I can never pronounce the word iron right. I always say it as "I run" when my family says it's pronounced "I earn". Also, instead of saying, "unplug" I always say "plug out" much to other's annoyance. It's just a habit of mine.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 28, 2016)

I have a hard time pronouncing "particularly".


----------



## Rasha (Mar 28, 2016)

yesterday I realized I have no idea how to pronounce the names of the pokemon Xerneas and Yveltal.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 28, 2016)

I did. Serebii.net told me.


----------



## padfoot6 (Mar 28, 2016)

Sometimes I forget how to spell "guarantee" :/


----------



## ellarella (Mar 28, 2016)

i've never managed  to pronounce "smiths" right in my entire life


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 8, 2016)

i hate the word colonel


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2016)

Hermione Granger said:


> i hate the word colonel



this .. i assume i can't say that right either

@Bowie I feel you so hard.. grah


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 8, 2016)

I cannot for the life of me remember how to spell labyrinth every time I need to type the word.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> this .. i assume i can't say that right either
> 
> @Bowie I feel you so hard.. grah



i really can't 
i passed by KFC today and they had the word plastered on their window and i pronounced it as "koh-lo-nell"


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2016)

Hermione Granger said:


> i really can't
> i passed by KFC today and they had the word plastered on their window and i pronounced it as "koh-lo-nell"



damn for me it's like kolhonell something ugh why dumb words lol


----------

